

Just curious...are most founders coders? or business type folks? - mahesh_gkumar


======
RollAHardSix
Old coders with leadership skills I would wager.

I'd even say you could take away coder and use the term subject-matter expert
with leadership skills and apply your question to any type of business
'startup'.

